# Simple question: When will AtiTool for Vista X64 release?



## ajdude101 (Aug 28, 2007)

I really need to know


----------



## Durzel (Aug 28, 2007)

When It's Done(tm)

Seriously, you're not paying anything for the software so cut W1zzard a bit of slack.

I'm on Vista x64 and I'm getting by just fine using 0.27 Beta 1 and pressing F8 on boot.  It's an annoyance but when you consider you're not paying a penny for the software, it's something you just have to live with.


----------



## atomicpineapple (Aug 29, 2007)

Soon I guess as W1zz signed RivaTuners drivers for Unwinder. Unless theres major changes/updated for 0.27 Beta 3 . Thats all a guess though, I have no contact with W1zz so cant say for sure.


----------



## Lucerne (Aug 29, 2007)

Using rivatuner with signed drivers atm, it's nice not to have to remember to hit F8 everytime, and then having to disable/enable drivers for ages to get it to work. Plus I have a HD2900, so support is a bit wonky on this release anyways  But AtiTool > Rivatuner, so eagerly awaiting the new beta release, keep up the good work W1zzard!


----------

